# Cristal, resonador ( creo que se llama así)



## colotordok (Ago 12, 2021)

Hola. Tengo una consulta.
En un control remoto en el receptor de frecuencia, se desprendió el Cristal , es de número 20.540. Y es el mismo qué está en la plaqueta Del comando .
No lo consigo... De puede reemplazar por otro o tiene que Ser el mismo qué traía.
Y si lo cambió por otro de menor o mayor valor , debo cambiar el receptor y el del comando de igual valor Los dos?
Gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 12, 2021)

Buenas, si te refieres al de la foto yo diría que pone 26.540.
Y sí, debe ser el mismo que el original. 
En cuanto sustituirlos por otro de diferentes frecuencias espera a los que tienen práctica en emisión porque yo te diría que no.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don colotordok desafortunadamente tienes que mandar tallar un nuevo cristal de cuartzo de misma frequenzia tal cual si queda serigrafada en lo conponente avariado senon NO te anda tu telemando nin a palos.
Tente buscar por aca : P.W.S. cristales (P.W.S. Electrónica ) , calle Sarachaga 5150 ; tel : 01146724732 , Ciudad de Buenos Aires , capital federal (cp 1407).
Quizaz otros conpañeros mas espertos y cercanos a ustedes  te pueden indicar mas provedores de Cristales de Cuartzo.
!Suerte!


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 12, 2021)

Hola...Generalmente los cristales para una comunicación mas o menos eficiente(mas de una conversión en el receptor) no coinciden en frecuencia entre el transmisor y el receptor dado que este ultimo, necesita una frecuencia distinta en el oscilador para recibir el canal del emisor ya que hay que tener en cuenta la conversión existente a la FI(Frecuencia Intermedia).

Generalmente, más o menos la frecuencia intermedia y en equipo económicos puede ser/estar en 455KHz dependiendo de muchos factores.

Aclaro esto por si se manda a tallar el cristal, especificar exactamente que se necesita. 

Para esa frecuencia(26.540KHz) los cristales son de tercer sobre tono ya que por cuestiones mecánicas rara vez se tallan cristales en fundamental de mucho mas de entre los 20MHZ a 25MHz.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quizaz otros conpañeros mas espertos y cercanos a ustedes te pueden indicar mas provedores de Cristales de Cuartzo.


Por aquí: witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2021)

cristal 26.540 Hz - Google Search


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 12, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> ) no coinciden en frecuencia entre el transmisor y el receptor dado que este ultimo, necesita una frecuencia distinta en el oscilador para recibir el canal del emisor ya que hay que tener en cuenta la conversión


Lo que pasa es que luego en las películas o series (como C. S. I.) salen diciendo que el cristal del emisor debe coincidir con el cristal del receptor y la gente se lo creé.
🤷‍♂️

~~~~~~~~~
Puse 2"6".540 porque parece un "6" pero podría ser que los reflejos hagan parecer y sea lo que él dice, un "0".


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 12, 2021)

Un poco de lectura: Rango de frecuencias 27 Mhz. Como saber si pueden funcionar dos coches a la vez


----------



## colotordok (Ago 13, 2021)

Muchísimas gracias por los datos que todos me dieron y las referencias. 
Sinceramente no sabía nada del tema de cristales.gñ
Gracias!!!!!


----------

